# Seroma Excision



## dpumford (Dec 22, 2009)

I have had confilicting answers so I hope I can get someone elses advice 

Pt had a fem/pop gortex byass about one month ago.  At the access site of the catheter a Seroma develped.  The doctor totaly removes/excision  the seroma along with the capsule. Drain was placed alongside the gore-text graft. the normal tissue was then approximated over the graft and around the drain.  the remainder of the wound was closed in layers with 3-0 vicryl as subcutaneous and then a subcuticular suture.

The Seroma Capsule had slightly attached itself to the graft.

Now the modifer question 78 or 79?  The seroma was not part of the procedure but you could say it was caused by the catheter placed for the procedure.  What modifer do you feel is correct?  

I would love to get another view on this?  

Thanks so much and hope you have a Very Merry Christmas!


----------



## LLovett (Dec 23, 2009)

I say 78, it was definitely related. Had they not had the original procedure there would be no seroma.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## sgochoco (Aug 30, 2011)

*Slg*

I am interested in knowing what code you used for the "excision" of the seroma capsule ?

Thanks


----------



## sharon.strong@lpnt.net (Jul 31, 2014)

I, too, would like to know what code used for excision of encapsulated seroma.


----------

